

157+163+167+173+179+181+191+193+197+199+211=2011 - bauchidgw


======
gsivil
At least you should have given some explanation: To assist you I am re-
tweeting @mathematicsprof:

2011 is also the sum of 11 CONSECUTIVE prime numbers:
2011=157+163+167+173+179+181+191+193+197+199+211

